# New and a bit overwelmed :) Hi!



## IBabnormal12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 
I am thrilled to be here and have high hopes of being hooked up with so many people with such talent and imagination will prompt me to continue to better my skills at making each Halloween a bigger, better and more thrilling holiday for my family and friends 
I found this site on Pinterest which I am totally addicted to and not looking for that to change. I'm sure I will do my best to add to this site, but I'm a middle aged wife and mother who is lost when using my computer and rely heavily on m Daughter to help me do most everything.... hope to get better in that area too


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

There are a ton of demographics here and age ranges. No worries about who you are or where you came from. We all just get together and collaborate on a holiday we love to have fun with. 

As you look around the site, read a few of the stickies at the top of each section and they will help you out a lot. 

There is an album feature here where you can see a ton of people's work and projects. 

Good luck and jump in where you can.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, IB


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello an Welcome IB.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! If you need any help, just holler!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!! Don't be overwhelmed, there are a TON of great people on here that are willing to help! If a question comes up, just ask! We don't bite, well, most of us!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You'll enjoy this forum. Good Peeps, Lots of experience, Lots of patience, and a world of info...


Welcome aboard


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's okay to feel overwhelmed with all the awesomeness on this site. Just take a deep breath and enjoy. If you need anything please don't hesitate to scream!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't feel to overwhelmed here. There is a wide range of skill levels presented here from novices to the amazingly skilled. Nothing Halloween related is considered to simple or beneath us so fire away with any ideas or questions.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Don't worry - everyone on here is absolutely barmy anyway.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

DandyBrit said:


> Don't worry - everyone on here is absolutely barmy anyway.


NO! Not barmy...EVIL!!!!!:devil:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing to be overwhelmed about. If its projects, just take them one at a time, and keep in mind you will likely only get one or two things done a year. Its easier that way. And I agree with the others. There is lots of help here so just ask. No one bites. Well, almost no one.


Okay, maybe everyone bites, but no one can bite over the internet.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

